
The Endless Storm over Jupiter (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/78/atmospheres/the-endless-storm-over-jupiter
======
Lucasoato
Title is misleading, I thought the article was about python notebooks :)

~~~
Jaruzel
Jupiter vs. Jupyter

